# Outlaw 997 Announced



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Just saw this on the Outlaw Saloon:

http://ubb.outlawaudio.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?/ubb/get_topic/f/54/t/000001.html

I'll wait on the specs to be sure, but this looks like the pre/pro I have been waiting for.

Now to research this Trinnov stuff. Sounds like black-voodoo-magic, but hey if it works :bigsmile:


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Wow $1300 got my attention. Looks like a good deal. I live 60 miles from Cedia and I can't go :crying:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm sure that's just an intro price, but count me in on the pre-order. I do wish more specs were published, though. I'd like to know HDMI counts, processing modes, etc.

For some reason this is exactly my price point -- I couldn't bring myself to spend the $1550 for the Onkyo 855 or $2k for the Marantz AV8003. But $1300, even missing a few features is a steal (and will match my amp  )


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

They offer $200 off for 970 and 990 pre/pro owners, but what about us early customers that helped Outlaw Audio get off the ground? I bought a 950 pre/pro from them, taking a chance on a new company, and now I feel ignored. :-(


----------



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

Hank said:


> They offer $200 off for 970 and 990 pre/pro owners, but what about us early customers that helped Outlaw Audio get off the ground? I bought a 950 pre/pro from them, taking a chance on a new company, and now I feel ignored. :-(


I suspect if you contacted them, they'd give you a deal.


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I just checked the site to do some time killing and daydreaming in a slow patch at work, and saw the 997... it looks like a really nice unit. http://www.outlawaudio.com/products/997.html

Anthony, if you haven't checked recently, 4 HDMI inputs and one out. And it supports 1.3. What was the verdict on Reon scaling up to 1080p... wasn't it second fiddle to another contender? I can't remember, I've been a bit out of the loop for a while. But to have a top notch scaler and HDMI video switching would be very nice.

E:...oops, apparently the Reon HQV is quite good. I'm not sure what's in the 997 though.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> What was the verdict on Reon scaling up to 1080p... wasn't it second fiddle to another contender?


I don't know very much about the chips, but I thought that the Silicon Optix Realta HQV Video Processor was suppose to be THE chip.

Bob


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

IN this day and age I really can't think of a single benefit a dedicated pre/pro would be able to offer over a quality receiver at the same price point (or much less), and the receiver comes with free amplification. Even if you wanted to use a dedicated beefy amplifier, you don't have to use the built in amplification of the receiver, or you could just let it power your surrounds.

All the latest cutting edge features and multiple inputs will always be found on receivers, and major brands like Yamaha, Sony, Onkyo, etc. have a LOT more engineers, a LOT more tools at their disposal, and a LOT more money to design new models. Perhaps there are still "believers" out there who feel that for some strange reason the circuity in a dedicated pre/pro will somehow make things sound better than that in a receiver? 'Tis not the case :no: If anything, the receivers stand to have the advantage in sound quality - some of the esoteric companies are more prone to make.....'mistakes'.


----------



## jliedeka (May 27, 2008)

Steve,

I agree with what you said in theory. I ended up buying a Marantz receiver because the available pre/pros at the time lacked the features I want. The down side is you are stuck with the amplification that's in the box.

I'm in the process of building some speakers which are 4ohm. My receiver isn't rated for driving 4 ohm speakers. It may be fine or I may have to add an amplifier and demote the receiver to a pre/pro.

I agree that a well designed receiver should sound just as good as a pre/pro with amplifier.

Jim


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Well, we're talking about pretty minute differences in SQ, if any -- granted. 

When it comes to engineering, though, I wouldn't simply assume that a bigger company means better engineering. Big and small companies both employ humans, which are prone to mistakes. Just because there are more of them doesn't necessarily mean better products (in fact, one might argue that it means more mistakes).


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

jliedeka said:


> The down side is you are stuck with the amplification that's in the box.
> 
> I'm in the process of building some speakers which are 4ohm. My receiver isn't rated for driving 4 ohm speakers. It may be fine or I may have to add an amplifier and demote the receiver to a pre/pro.


Right, but did you pay significantly more for the Marantz receiver than you would have for the dedicated pre/pros you were looking at? I look at it as though you are getting some amplification for free, and in some of the beefier receivers, amplification is really quite good these days. Worst case scenario, let it power your surrounds and spend more money on a beefier amp for the mains.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

What about those of us that just want a pre/pro? I don't see anything wrong with paying a bit more compared to a receiver. Given the laws of supply and demand they are going to be more expensive but just because it's a smaller company does not mean they will be of lesser quality. Performance of a Vette compared to Ferrari?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I guess that I'm getting confused yet again as to when and why one need a processor when it seems that these DVD players do all the sound and video processing. I would think that for a simple setup, a decendt DVD player and a pre-amp would be the only things needed (along with the amp). Can someone correct me please?

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Bob_99 said:


> I guess that I'm getting confused yet again as to when and why one need a processor when it seems that these DVD players do all the sound and video processing. I would think that for a simple setup, a decendt DVD player and a pre-amp would be the only things needed (along with the amp). Can someone correct me please?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob,

A good pre/pro will handle bass management better. It might also offer things like multiple processor settings per input or listening mode, etc. You're right, though -- you _could_ do it with just a DVD player and simple preamp. But if that preamp has 5.1 inputs, it also probably provides everything else.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Otto,

Thank you for your answer and could you tell me then if it's possible to get a DVD player that doesn't have all functions built in but just sends the signals to a pre/pro? (I did some quick checks with no results). I know it ridiculous on my part but it seems like such a waste of money to duplicate electronics when only utilizing one set which most likely would be the pre/pro especially if paying for high end signal processors. Again, am I getting this correct or is there some functionality that each system provides independently? Thanks for your patience and I apologize for being slow on the uptake on this one.

Bob


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess my thinking is very 5 years ago, but I still don't like having the processing done in the DVD player for some reason. I just want to believe that the receiver (or pre/pro) is the brains and is handling EVERYTHING for me... signal processing, bass management, DSP, etc. etc.

I had thought that it was still generally accepted that dedicated separates (pre/pro and amp) were able to perform better than receivers, and I was OK with that too. But I guess the new receivers coming out these days are very impressive. I don't know, there is still some appeal to separates for me, maybe because that used to be something I aspired to have one day as a significant upgrade. Either way, I still like the 997 and 7125 combo for a little system daydreaming.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> ...could you tell me then if it's possible to get a DVD player that doesn't have all functions built in but just sends the signals to a pre/pro? (I did some quick checks with no results). I know it ridiculous on my part but it seems like such a waste of money to duplicate electronics when only utilizing one set which most likely would be the pre/pro especially if paying for high end signal processors.


It seems manufacturers dont seem to combine quality without all the features. You can find lost of DVD players that have little on board processing but they are also the cheep throw away ones that rarely last more than a year. The more expensive players all seem to have all the extras as well including 5 or 7.1 analogue outputs. I agree that there should be a few that are built to last without all the internal processing.



Owen Bartley said:


> I guess my thinking is very 5 years ago, but I still don't like having the processing done in the DVD player for some reason. I just want to believe that the receiver (or pre/pro) is the brains and is handling EVERYTHING for me... signal processing, bass management, DSP, etc. etc.
> 
> I had thought that it was still generally accepted that dedicated separates (pre/pro and amp) were able to perform better than receivers, and I was OK with that too. But I guess the new receivers coming out these days are very impressive. I don't know, there is still some appeal to separates for me, maybe because that used to be something I aspired to have one day as a significant upgrade. Either way, I still like the 997 and 7125 combo for a little system daydreaming.


This is true for like you said 5 years ago. The DVD players usually had superior processing over receivers however in the last 2 or 3 years the manufacturers have realized the benefit to using the highest quality DACs and other components that now even in the sub $1000 receivers you will find the very best available.
Size and weight was also a consideration years back, now I have seen receivers that are taller than 10" allowing for lots of room for larger amps and internal power supplies.
A pre/pro has some advantages one of them being keeping the amps separate (less heat and possible interference) and even possible a cleaner signal path however that margin is getting smaller and smaller unless you spend allot more cash.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I apologize for getting off the thread with my previous questions so to get back to the original post, I looked at the 997 and like the specs but I'm not the type to roll the dice on a brand new product. I currently have the 990 and will wait a bit to see how the 997 pans out. As for separates, my reason to use them is because most of the receivers are rated for 8 ohm loads and many don't do well with 4 ohms despite the fact that some people say it will drive the lower load. And yes, they may but not for long periods of time (IMHO). 

Bob


----------

